# Baskets for Silvia



## Wando64

As some of you might know, I am a great fan of single espresso and that's what I mainly drink.

My technique for pulling a single is well honed. For this I use a LM single basket with a bottomless portafilter and 8.5gm of coffee. No problems here.

On the occasions when I want to pull two singles (or more), so far I have been using the standard Rancilio 14/15gm basket with the double spout portafilter and 15gm of coffee, however I have never been too happy with this and certainly I just cannot duplicate the great results I get from the LM single.

I am thinking now of experimenting with a larger basket, but neither the 18gm Gaggia nor the larger (Brand unknown 21gm?) basket that came with my Silvia fit in the double-spout Rancilio portafilter.

I think they both touch the bottom, though I cannot be sure.

Anyone using a double basket (larger than the standard 15gm) with the original double spout Rancilio portafilter?

Bottomless is not an option as the purpose is to pull two singles.

Thanks.


----------



## AussieEx

I usually dose 16g into the standard Rancilio PF basket and have not been disappointed with the results. I think some of the larger VST/LM baskets fit into the (V3) PF (after all the LM/VST single does and it's quite deep) but I don't have any firsthand experience with them.

Btw, do you find your puck is soggy/liquidy with the LM single? I do every time I use it and while I'm not particularly fussed by puck appearance as long as the taste is good, it would make it more convenient to knock out if it was drier and held its form a bit better.


----------



## Charliej

The Gaggia baskets are all shorter in internal height than other 58mm ones and also the diameter from edge of the rim to edge of the rim is 2mm less as well so I doubt that a Gaggia basket will be bottoming out in a Silvia pf which is much closer to an E61 standard pf. Triple baskets (21g+) nominal capacity will be a fraction too tall to fit properly into most portafilters. I would suggest getting yourself either an LM Strada/VST 18g or a VST 20g competition basket or look into buying an IMS Competition series 14/20g basket.


----------



## mike 100

I have an 18g LM basket for my Silvia courtesy of a member on here, who I believe got it from Coffee Hit, fits the standard portafilter with no problems, although it doesn't click into place as firmly as the Rancilio basket but it holds well enough.


----------



## Charliej

That should be fine then, don't forget you can updose to around 20g in that as well or down as far as 16-ish


----------



## Wando64

klymen said:


> after all the LM/VST single does and it's quite deep
> 
> Btw, do you find your puck is soggy/liquidy with the LM single?


I think the single LM fits because it has quite a small diameter at the bottom.

The portafilter seems to be deeper in the center than it is at the sides.

The puck from the single LM has a little standing water on top if I remove it immediately after the pull, but if I leave it on the machine and I wait a little (even as little as 20/30 seconds) it comes out quite solid, if not entirely "dry".


----------



## Wando64

Charliej said:


> The Gaggia baskets are all shorter in internal height than other 58mm ones and also the diameter from edge of the rim to edge of the rim is 2mm less as well so I doubt that a Gaggia basket will be bottoming out in a Silvia pf which is much closer to an E61 standard pf.


Strange. I will check again tomorrow, but by memory i think I have observed exactly the opposite I.e. Rancilio smaller diameter at the bottom compared to Gaggia.

In any case, the Gaggia 18gm basket (at least the one I have) does not fit in the standard Rancilio PF and it remains proud at the top of the PF to the extent I cannot properly lock the PF.

I wonder if the ridge has something to do with it.


----------



## AussieEx

Wando64 said:


> I think the single LM fits because it has quite a small diameter at the bottom.
> 
> The portafilter seems to be deeper in the center than it is at the sides.
> 
> The puck from the single LM has a little standing water on top if I remove it immediately after the pull, but if I leave it on the machine and I wait a little (even as little as 20/30 seconds) it comes out quite solid, if not entirely "dry".


You're probably correct on the LM/VST single.

I know it's slightly OT but the pucks I'm getting from the (VST) LM singles can only be described as 'sloppy', and that's after letting it sit while I steam and pour my ace (if only!) latte art. I think it's to do with grind being a smidge too coarse since crema seems to suffer a little too, but as I'm usually making a double/two singles with the standard PF and the grind is perfect there I just live with it on the single. But good to hear it's not too dissimilar!


----------



## Wando64

klymen said:


> You're probably correct on the LM/VST single.
> 
> I know it's slightly OT but the pucks I'm getting from the (VST) LM singles can only be described as 'sloppy', and that's after letting it sit while I steam and pour my ace (if only!) latte art. I think it's to do with grind being a smidge too coarse since crema seems to suffer a little too, but as I'm usually making a double/two singles with the standard PF and the grind is perfect there I just live with it on the single. But good to hear it's not too dissimilar!


Just for comparison, I dose mine with 8.5gm for a 21/22gm output in 27 Seconds.

I just had one (Yummy) and yes, the puck is never as dry as the one from the double, but I think this is due to the original design of this basket which means the solenoid valve can only do so much to get rid of the water at the side of the small puck.


----------



## AussieEx

Wando64 said:


> Just for comparison, I dose mine with 8.5gm for a 21/22gm output in 27 Seconds.


Just opened a new bag of beans so once I've dialled them in I'll get out the scales and timer and see how it compares. Good point on the solenoid valve - makes sense.

On a related note, I'm actually a fan of the Mignon's timer! It's a bit fiddly to set up, but have been surprised by how consistent it is - to the point where for a double I just let it do two doses and hardly need to weigh them anymore - always within 0.2g (I always weigh singles as they're that bit more susceptible to dosing inconsistency)


----------



## Wando64

klymen said:


> On a related note, I'm actually a fan of the Mignon's timer! It's a bit fiddly to set up, but have been surprised by how consistent it is - to the point where for a double I just let it do two doses and hardly need to weigh them anymore - always within 0.2g (I always weigh singles as they're that bit more susceptible to dosing inconsistency)


I've never even tried it. I keep my coffee in the bag all the time and weigh the beans before grinding.

The grind retention is so little that I figured it is a non-issue.

Good to know it is useful though, in case I decide to change my ways.

On another related note, as you use the LM Single, let me tell you that I found a Concept Art 41mm tamper that makes all the difference with that basket.


----------



## AussieEx

I spoon in two scoops of beans using the plastic scoop thing that came with the machine from the bag each time and find it's just about the right amount for a double. Then two 'doses' with the timer and a quick weigh to double check. I don't worry about a few beans being left in the hopper since I'll use them the next day at latest.

I think I should really try to get my hands on that tamper you mention. I have a beautiful tamper for the doubles, but have just been making do with the small end of the Rancilio plastic thing (I know...) for singles with the LM basket. Thinking about it now, I'm almost sure that my puck issues would be sorted with a decent tamp, though everyone seems to say tamping is less important for singles.

I notice you have a PID: how hard did you find it to fit? I can get consistent results by temp surfing, but am considering the PID route for consistency and ease.


----------



## Wando64

I decided to pay a bit more and get the Auber because I didn't want any nonsense.

The materials are top quality and the instructions are very clear. Postage from the US took just one week.

The installation can be done in 30/40 minutes.

Previously I had a thermomether connected with a a thermocouple to the boiler and I used it as a reference when themperature-surfing.

That too was giving me very good results but now the PID does the hard work for me.

If you are currently temperature-surfing without any reference you will find that the PID will almost certainly make a substantial difference.


----------



## jcheung

Has anyone tried the IMS filter baskets on the Silvia?

I'm thinking about getting either the 12/18g or 14/20g (if it fits the portafilter).

It will replace a (if memory serves) pre-VST La Marzocco triple ridgeless.

Cheers,

Jerry


----------



## Charliej

The IMS ones will fit a Rancilio pf fine


----------

